

Now Easily Engage in Twitter Conversations via Conweets - redskins80
http://blog.conweets.com/?p=215

======
n0nick
The sea of useless social buttons and links made it impossible for me to read
this on a phone. I hate it when blogs do that.
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cmz5rd0l8lu1g36/2013-09-25%2020.46...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cmz5rd0l8lu1g36/2013-09-25%2020.46.17.png)

~~~
redskins80
Sorry about that. Seems to be an issue with Safari. As a quick fix, we've
removed it for now.

~~~
redskins80
__ON the Safari browser, not with.

